# Nap Time!



## fiberchick04 (Mar 8, 2010)

When we were building our addition on our barn this weekend I took thises pictures of the goats that were napping.









Daisy sleeping on her Mama, Tango









Charcoal napping with Peanut behind her


----------



## AlaskaBoers (May 7, 2008)

cute! though my goats always find a way to sleep like they're dead, scares me everytime and I go out there and poke 'em to see if they're breathing, they get up and run away! :doh:


----------



## fiberchick04 (Mar 8, 2010)

Haha mine do that too! I had to look real close at Charcoal to make sure she was still breathing Haha


----------



## myfainters (Oct 30, 2009)

That's sooo cute! Love the snuggle picture.  Mine scare the tar out of me all the time too.... I have one kid that looked dead yesterday the way he was sleeping.... I went up and pet him and he didn't even move! My heart dropped until I realized he was still breathing! I picked him up and he just looked at me like hey mom..... why'd you wake me up??? LOL


----------



## DebMc (Dec 11, 2009)

They all look nice and cozy in their naptime poses and places. I  Daisy's coloring.

Deb Mc


----------



## fiberchick04 (Mar 8, 2010)

She is a favorite around here with Matt (my fiance)


----------



## mrs. lam (Apr 20, 2010)

:doh: Same here.

Gina


----------



## Realfoodmama (Apr 13, 2010)

AlaskaBoers said:


> cute! though my goats always find a way to sleep like they're dead, scares me everytime and I go out there and poke 'em to see if they're breathing, they get up and run away! :doh:


Yeah one of my goats gave me a heart attack about a week ago. I was convinced she was dead! It took me like twenty minutes to recover lol


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Ditto mine do that to.... :shocked: and I go right over to them or make alot of noise... to get them to respond....HeHe.... when they do...it is a big relief...


----------



## jdgray716 (Aug 8, 2008)

Very cute. It is too funny here as I think we all do the same with the DEAD nap. FREAK OUT!!! LOL


----------



## greatcashmeres (Jul 13, 2008)

Awww, peaceful and adorable rest. Charcoal was probably thinking-gotcha moment. :ZZZ:


----------

